
Meteorite-like object falls in Latvia - transburgh
http://www.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/europe/10/26/latvia.meteorite/index.html
======
zv
It turned out to be a prank

Do google translate on <http://www.apollo.lv/portal/news/articles/183553>

------
transburgh
Not too much information yet...look at the size of the people compared to the
crater in the pic

